# Melbourne summer open 2011



## David Zemdegs (Jan 22, 2011)

Greetings,
Faz is back on to the podium next weekend. With my new internet pocket modem thingy, I'll be able to update this thread with all the activities over the weekend.
For those attending, my modem thingy can have up to five devices going through it, so if any of you are bringing notebooks or ipods etc, and need internet access, just come and see me and Ill let you know the WPA2-PSK (password).
* Tim* I now have one full size competition timer and a spare minipod timer which we can use for the two tables that didnt have any last time.
Competition starts 9.30 EDST which is GMT +11 and finishes around 5 to 6 pm.
See you then.....

David


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2011)

While we are here I want to point out that we are going to be running a very tight schedule so to those that are attending:

Please help as much as possible, remain attentive, and if you want to pull out of events or leave early LET SOMEONE KNOW IN ADVANCE.

Thanks.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 23, 2011)

@David
I'll drag across 4 trestle tables to setup 8 stations. We can probably use the other random tables for scrambling and admin stuff... or use an extra one for FMC so that the stations aren't cramped with everyone competing at once.

The StackPod Display would be appreciated as we only have 6 Tournament Displays. We've 10 Competition Timers but I'll just have 8 of them set up.

@Dene
Yeah, both days have tight schedules. *It'd be appreciated if there weren't any delays due to messing around.* The schedule will work if there aren't any unexpected delays and we might have about an hour free if some people can't make the cut-off times. I created the schedule assuming that most people would be able to make the cut-offs (consume more time by doing their 3-5 solves).

@Competitors
It's really unlikely at this point that people will be able to be added to events. Feel free to let us know if you'd like to drop out of an event because we've scorecards written up and will be looking for you.

We can make some exception for the 3x3 event, although there's only one person registered that isn't competing in 3x3.

Tim.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 23, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Faz is back on to the podium next weekend.



Optimistic much?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 27, 2011)

They are now predicting 40 degrees for Sunday. I will try to bring a fan or two and if some others could too that would be great. Could someone also throw in a power board or two please?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea, MCD was cold outside, but t-shirt weather inside, I don't have a power board I can lend unfortunately.
Anyone mind filming my official pyraminx solves? I have a camera


----------



## Dene (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea I saw that.

WR PREDICTION TIME 3 4 5 SIX 7 SINGLE AVG ALSO OH


----------



## Faz (Jan 27, 2011)

I heard aronpm is going for WR.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> I heard aronpm is going for WR.



Multi blind?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Multi blind?



No. 4x4 with feet.

Also good luck to people who are going.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 28, 2011)

I think if Aron gets a WR it will be 4BLD.
My WR predictions:
Faz 6x6 single and average
Faz 3x3 single
Aron 4BLD if he gets a success
Edit: I might bring a power board/power boards.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Anyone mind filming my official pyraminx solves? I have a camera


I could probably get my dad to film you, if I'm not in the finals I could film you during that.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 28, 2011)

Where would be the best spot to park our car?
To Tim Major, I'll pick up my white X cube 4x4 diy kit and pay you there. I'll be slightly late to arrive but hopefully in time for pyraminx if it doesn't start too early.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a good park in lygon st just north of victoria st, opposite trades hall. Its meter parking until 12 noon on sat so I had to move the car once but there were plenty of spots.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Could someone also throw in a power board or two please?


Ok.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good luck to all BLD-ers tomorrow! Hoping to see some new WRs especially in multi


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2011)

WR Predictions:

faz: 3x3 single maybe, 5x5 single maybe, 6x6 single, OH single and average maybe
aron: 4x4 bld, 5x5 bld if he gets a success as fast as some of his current dnf's, multibld


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2011)

We talked until about 12:45, and then they got to sleep within about 5m 
So noisy, I didn't get to sleep until well after 2am, and now I woke at about 6.

Perfect preparation


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Two hours till kick-off.


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> We talked until about 12:45, and then they got to sleep within about 5m
> So noisy, I didn't get to sleep until well after 2am, and now I woke at about 6.
> 
> Perfect preparation


 
Eh, nothing wrong with that. You'll just be tired and vulnerable on Sunday. Let's just hope you get a success in the first round


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2011)

What's the first round? Sub-6 single please Faz, k?


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2011)

Something noob like 5BLD. Also, change your signature


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I keep meaning to do that... =/


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

We are off to a cracking start with 5x5 bld. Three competitors, Aron, Zane and Faz. Ill try and keep up with this fast paced event..........


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Aron is first with the blindfold after 5 minutes


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2011)

I just ate a sandwich.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 28, 2011)

Kian said:


> I just ate a sandwich.


 
woah...


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 28, 2011)

Kian said:


> I just ate a sandwich.


 
Impressive :O


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Aron did a 9:17 but sadly just missed getting it solved


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Theres something eerie about the hush in this huge room as thousands of spectators are glued to this exciting event. You can almost hear the competitors thinking.....


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

For those who dont know Melbourne here are some interesting facts...It is considered to be one of the worlds most live-able cities - It is also one of the most expensive cities in the world to live and it has the highest per capita cancer rate in the world. It is also the only australian city with lots of trams.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> thousands of spectators


 
Seriously?


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2011)

Trams, you say? Riveting!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Aron did a 9:17 but sadly just missed getting it solved


 
I can do that. Well, minus the "just" part.

... but in all seriousness, how close?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Seriously?



hyperbole - its a disability of mine....


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I can do that. Well, minus the "just" part.
> 
> ... but in all seriousness, how close?



I think less than a handful of pieces out of place.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think less than a handful of pieces out of place.


 
I can fit a lot of 5x5x5 pieces in my hand.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Kian said:


> Trams, you say? Riveting!


 
Apparently we sell all our old trams to SanFrancisco


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I think less than a handful of pieces out of place.


 
I would hope so. I think he can probably fit nearly all of the pieces in his 5x5 in his hand, otherwise this would be a very difficult event for him.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Zane has the first successful 5x5 blind solve in a time of 18 mins 38 secs


----------



## David0794 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your liveticker, David


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2011)

That puts Zane 8th on the WCA ranking list.

Cheers David. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome Zane!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Sadly 3 dnfs for Aron and Faz. Zane is on his last solve.
After this is the first round of the 2x2.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing to report re: 2x2. Next up is Pyraminx then square-1


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Been very busy judging. Pyraminx nearly finished. At least there arent that many for the square-1.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

What were the top averages for 2x2?


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 29, 2011)

fazdad said:


> For those who dont know Melbourne here are some interesting facts...It is considered to be one of the worlds most live-able cities - It is also one of the most expensive cities in the world to live and it has the highest per capita cancer rate in the world. It is also the only australian city with lots of trams.


 Really? I think Melbourne and Sydney(Way too many skyscrapers) are too crowded. Canberra is just right for me(That is until Crace has people in it, Crace is ALMOST across the road from my place).

On topic: I feel Faz might get 6x6 average and MAYBE a new 3x3 average record.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> What were the top averages for 2x2?



Sorry - those wont be calculated for a while

Dene just got an 11.15 for square-1 !


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

So he's still 6th but with a faster time.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Sq-1 just about finished. Next is 5 X 5 then one handed.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz got 1:01.59 on his first 5x5 solve

Faz solve 2 - 1:02.68

Faz solve 3 - 1:19.03

then a 1:15 and finally a 1:10 - Now time for one handed and then lunch...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

So if the 1st 2 solves were the other way around then back to back WRs. Faztaztic.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

40 minutes left for FMC then the first round of blindfolded.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 29, 2011)

fazdad said:


> 40 minutes left for FMC then the first round of blindfolded.


How OH went?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Diniz said:


> How OH went?



Nothing of note to report...another round tomorrow


----------



## Zubon (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you guys are having a great comp. Wish I could be there!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Idc if there's nothing of note. Still want times.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Idc if there's nothing of note. Still want times.



My apologies but given my other "official" duties I only have time for some highlights.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

fazdad said:


> My apologies but given my other "official" duties I only have time for some highlights.



No problem


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 29, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Faz got 1:01.59 on his first 5x5 solve
> 
> Faz solve 2 - 1:02.68
> 
> ...


 
Faz should change his avatar...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Aron got a 48.47 on his first 3x3 blind


----------



## wavelet (Jan 29, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> Faz should change his avatar...



so why didn't you change yours


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

One WR so far! lol aronsafetysolve


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finishing off the blindfold - next is round 1 of the classic rubiks cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

How did Aron, Faz and Zane do in 3BLD? Please post updates with results only =p


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> How did Aron, Faz and Zane do in 3BLD? Please post updates with results only =p


Aron I mentioned, Zane got a 1:28 and Faz got a 1:42


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz just got a 6.65 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

his five were 6.65,11.38,7.68,7.55,8.96


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 29, 2011)

> Faz just got a 6.65 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



whoa.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there a video?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Good job Faz. Great average too!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2011)

Was the 6.65 full step?


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 29, 2011)

is there only one round for 3x3 bld?


----------



## wavelet (Jan 29, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Faz just got a 6.65 single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

神马？


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> is there only one round for 3x3 bld?


 no


Sa967St said:


> Was the 6.65 full step?


 
Yes. 2 move cross though.

Luke bruce got 10.06 with the most epic reaction ever, and Kirt Protacio got a 12 avg.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

next up is 6x6


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Is there a video?


 
yes but you'll have to wait for the official one until later.....


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ugh...8.06 average..


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

faz just got a 2:05.88 for the first 6x6


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

inb4 sub-2:15 mean 6x6


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Beats the current WR single by 8.02


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz got 2:19.00 on his second 6x6


----------



## r_517 (Jan 29, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> inb4 sub-2:15 mean 6x6


 
this


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

The next one will be sub-2:10


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

6.65...****


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

faz 6x6 result 2:05.88,2:19.00,2:22.05
avg= 2:15.64


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

That crushes the current Mo3 by 13.28 seconds


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 29, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> That crushes the current Mo3 by 13.28 seconds


 
......Demolition-Faz again! 3 WR´s already.....wow! Congratz! This is much better than go to a movie.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

To keep up with all the records, I am updating http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs as we go


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

The events left for the day are 7x7, megaminx, rubiks and master magic. Then back tomorrow...


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

How much longer do you think the comp will last today? An hour? Two?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Should be around 1hr 30min


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

finishes 6pm which is about 1 hour and 20 mins


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Then I'll stay up for it I guess


----------



## EricReese (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Fazdad, do you know which PLL he got for the WR single?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Hey Fazdad, do you know which PLL he got for the WR single?


I have no idea what the question is but faz tells me the answer is v-perm.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy dear jesus...even with a V perm...


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

I doubt Faz has any given bad or slow algs and even I he does at his tps I'm sure they're all sub-.8x and that may be high even.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 29, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I doubt Faz has any given bad or slow algs and even I he does at his tps I'm sure they're all sub-.8x and that may be high even.


 
"Doubt"? Someone who is currently collecting WRs like Michael Phelps was rackin' up gold medals would not use "bad algs." Sub .8 is probably a bit exaggerated though. Still, he's obviously extremely fast at them all.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang, congratulations faz, and with a v perm too


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

By bad I meant bad relative to the rest of his algs. Btw I posted like two months ago faz was like Phelps when someone compared him to Usain Bolt I said Phelps was a better counter part. Glad to know someone agrees


----------



## TimMc (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are the tentative results of the first day of the Melbourne Summer Open 2011.

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats it for today. Back again tomorrow at 9.30am (gmt+11) with 4x4 blind first up.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 29, 2011)

And world number 3 with 3.38.55 single (7x7 of cause)! Wow again! I remember you wrote that you had a sub 3.40 last year when something happend with the timer......revenge this time.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure he's used to it by now, but congratz on the WRs, Feliks.


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> And world number 3 with 3.38.55 single (7x7 of cause)! Wow again! I remember you wrote that you had a sub 3.40 last year when something happend with the timer......revenge this time.


 
Yeah, the first 2 solves had big pops.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratz Faz <3,all the hardwork has finally payed off and you are down to 6.65 from 6.77,what next sub 6.50 ? Keep going


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz, you better break the record when I'm there tomorrow...
Lol congratz


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeremy got 3.36 (I think) OcR Master Magic single.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 29, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Jeremy got 3.36 (I think) OcR Master Magic single.


 
And Timothy Ng would've gotten a low 3, (lower than 3.36) if the timer stopped. He "stopped" it turned away, realised it wasn't stopped after over a second and stopped it. Me and Luke Bruce were watching, and he filmed.
Aron filmed (with Luke's camera) his epic 10 reaction. He completely through me off my solve.

Me and Chris tied on average (14.50) but I won on single 
Counting 17 with a pop >.<

Edit: Chris is such a mofo, rankings were wrong, his single was .23 better than mine.
Bested by .23......


----------



## aronpm (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz did a 3.68 time for both J perms and U perms, second attempt and on someone else's cube.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 29, 2011)

woohoo, i got 2nd place right after faz for 3x3 event lol
many thanks to feliks for judging me for 4/5 of my solves hahaha 

i hope im still able to get a good average tomorrow hahha

edit: and congrats to feliks on his wr's xP


----------



## Nick Evdokimov (Jan 29, 2011)

Give me a scramble please.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2011)

I seen you get a 12 Kirt and thought "nice solve". I didn't realise that was your average, nice job.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 29, 2011)

hahhaa thaankss =D

at home i get between 14 and 13 usually
but if i'm "pumped up" i can get 12 or 11 averages on occasion lol
i really didnt expect to get a 12s avg at comp hahaha


----------



## Shortey (Jan 29, 2011)

Nick Evdokimov said:


> Give me a scramble please.


 
Here's a scramble for you. L F2 B R L2 B D2 B' R2 B' F' U2 B U' L B2 U' D2 R F B2 R' L2 U D2


----------



## swanny (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz= LEGEND


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice average Kirt!


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2011)

Faz is the fastest E-slice edge pairing user in the world :O


----------



## Shortey (Jan 29, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Faz is the fastest in the world :O


 
Fix'd.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2011)

No, I meant big cubes. Just a random thought.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 29, 2011)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Very nice average Kirt!


 
hahaha thankss


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 29, 2011)

He can become the first person to hold at least 1 each (Single or average) World Records from 2x2x2 to 7x7x7 

Needs to get faster at 7x7x7


----------



## Nick Evdokimov (Jan 29, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Here's a scramble for you. L F2 B R L2 B D2 B' R2 B' F' U2 B U' L B2 U' D2 R F B2 R' L2 U D2


 
No, record scramble.
I want to do reconstruction


----------



## Shortey (Jan 29, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> No, I meant big cubes. Just a random thought.


 
Yes. But when he's the WR holder it's quite obvious that he's also the E-slices edge pairer (lolwat) in the world aswell.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2011)

lolMorten  But Michal, Bence and quite a few other European cubers are M-slice users. I just meant he's the fastest cuber in the world (duh) to use E-slice. Michal is still faster than Faz in 7x7, and he uses M-slice too. No offence, but yeah.


----------



## ssb150388 (Jan 29, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> He can become the first person to hold at least 1 each (Single or average) World Records from 2x2x2 to 7x7x7
> 
> Needs to get faster at 7x7x7



Both Single and avg except 2x2 ..


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 29, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Is there a video?


 
VIDEO!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Day 2 has kicked off with the 4x4 blind. Faz just got a successful 5:05 for it. Aron sadly just missed out. Its going to be a tough day as the temp will soar to 40 degrees (over 100 in the older weird system). No airconditioning in the building but some of us have brought some fans. The next event will be the regular 4x4.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

The schedule for today is:
4x4 blind
4x4
one handed second round
2x2 second round
pyraminx second round
3x3 second round
lunch
clock
multiblind
sq-1 final
5x5 final
pyraminx final
4x4 final
2x2 final
3x3 blind final
one handed final
3x3 final


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

Aron got 3:32 in the 4x4 blind but sadly two pieces were out.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

faz just got a 3:37.80 for the 4x4 blind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 29, 2011)

spååp


----------



## r_517 (Jan 29, 2011)

seriously, beast


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2011)

fazdad said:


> faz just got a 3:37.80 for the 4x4 blind!!!!!!!!!!


 
That beats the previous WR by over a minute...

srsly wtf


----------



## aronpm (Jan 29, 2011)

The scramble was crazy, Iwould have sub3 it at home lol


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 29, 2011)

This is just getting out of hand Felix


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy **** Feliks. Seriously?

and I feel really bad for Aron.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 29, 2011)

WAT


----------



## Branca (Jan 29, 2011)

WTF O__O

Somebody stops him!


----------



## JackJ (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Aron deserves his WR.


----------



## Escher (Jan 29, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I think Aron deserves his WR.


 
In cubing there is no deserve, only results.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 29, 2011)

wat wat wat

I didn't even realise he could 4x4 bld reasonably fast


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 29, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> wat wat wat
> 
> I didn't even realise he could 4x4 bld reasonably fast


Neither did I so sadly there is no video...

4x4 regular is underway...

Second round of the One handed about to start....


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 29, 2011)

How did faz go in 4x4?


----------



## Zava (Jan 30, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I think Aron deserves his WR.


 
I think Feliks deserves his WR as he was the one who did it.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

darkerarceus said:


> How did faz go in 4x4?


 
relatively speaking? not so good


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 30, 2011)

Really? So no sub 40 solves?

EDIT:


RobinBloehm said:


> depends on how you define "relatively", as he has probably performed quite well relative to the rest of the world


Lol. XD


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 30, 2011)

fazdad said:


> relatively speaking? not so good


 
depends on how you define "relatively", as he has probably performed quite well relative to the rest of the world


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2011)

So, what's that? Sub-40?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

faz got about 15.5 avg on the one handed...next up is the 2x2 second round.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 30, 2011)

inb4 Feliks trying 17 cubes out of nowhere


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2011)

8.59+

ZBLL case was headlights and Zperm, so, a nice one.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 8.59+
> 
> ZBLL case was headlights and Zperm, so, a nice one.


 
What was the average?


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 30, 2011)

wtf, now hes getting BLD records


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> What was the average?


 
my guess is around 8.5


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2011)

f' D2 f R2 u F2 L' D2 L' f2 D2 R' F U r' D U B f r' R' B2 F2 D' B' L2 r' D' L2 u2 f2 F' D u2 f2 D2 L R2 u' F'


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 30, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> f' D2 f R2 u F2 L' D2 L' f2 D2 R' F U r' D U B f r' R' B2 F2 D' B' L2 r' D' L2 u2 f2 F' D u2 f2 D2 L R2 u' F'


11 centres and 3 edges solved 
Amazing time still Faz


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

It is really getting unbearably hot here. I think that might sap the competitors for the afternoon session - just about to kick of with everyones favourite - clock - followed by the fast paced multiblind...


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't even know he could do big cube BLD....
The madness.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

Multiblind lineup:

Aron - 16
Zane - 16
Faz - 11

Matthew W, Nick P, Tim Major and Jake each have 2


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2011)

Aron 8/16
Me 6/11
Zane 5/16


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

The rest of the afternoon is a string of finals. First up is Sq-1, then 5x5 then pyraminx.


----------



## pjk (Jan 30, 2011)

4x4 BLD WR? What? Congrats once again Feliks.


----------



## Forte (Jan 30, 2011)

woo feliks

WRECK THEM UP


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

Just when I thought it was too hot....
Faz 5x5 final
(1:20.81), 1:06.68, 1:07.31, (1:02.40), 1:07.05

= avg 1:07.01 !!!!!!!!! yep another wr


----------



## EricReese (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh wow aron I'm sorry. That must be frustrating...

Congrats again felix..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD? **********************************


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

I knew Faz had a chance to beat it but I didn't expect by such a large margin  
Congrats!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 30, 2011)

how was square-1?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

Zane just got a 40.68 on the 3x3 blind!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

wtf? His PB is way above that...super easy scramble?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

faz just got 14.83 avg and 11.27 single one handed. that was with a plus two on the last solve....

one event to go - the 3x3 final


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

EVERYTIME I REFRESH THIS PAGE THERE IS A NEW WORLD RECORD. STOP FAZ. STOP. PLEASE.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2011)

What is this INZANITY???


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 30, 2011)

11.27 nl?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

So what's the final results for BLD?


----------



## PuduMaster (Jan 30, 2011)

record the whole 3x3 final ?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

The competition has finally finished..nothing much happened in the 3x3 final...oh um....faz got a 7.87 avg


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

.....................................At least there will be a lot to talk about on cubecast...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

(8.56), 7.31, 8.22, (7.31), 8.09


----------



## anuradha (Jan 30, 2011)

fazdad said:


> The competition has finally finished.



So long, and thanks for all the updates! ;-)


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 30, 2011)

fazdad said:


> The competition has finally finished..nothing much happened in the 3x3 final...oh um....*faz got a 7.87 avg*


 
woooo
congrats!


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 30, 2011)

>Removing 8.56 as worst time


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 30, 2011)

What's the WR total then? Seven? 3x3 single and average, 5x5 single, 6x6 single and mean of three, 7x7 single, and 4BLD. Am I missing anything?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> What's the WR total then? Seven? 3x3 single and average, 5x5 single, 6x6 single and mean of three, *7x7 single*, and 4BLD. Am I missing anything?


 
No. Also 5x5 average


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 30, 2011)

the Faz summary at the Melbourne Summer open:

3x3 single - 6.65
3x3 avg - 7.87
5x5 single 1:01.59
5x5 avg - 1:07.01
6x6 single - 2:05.88
6x6 avg - 2:15.64
4x4 blindfolded - 3:37.80

videos will start appearing in a few hours on fazrulz1 youtube channel.

ciao!


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 30, 2011)

Darn right number wrong events. Faz is insane. Great solves and congrats to everyone. I wasn't sure about OH single I had to go and check the current WR.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 30, 2011)

Next competition, He'll break the 7x7x7 average and single!.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2011)

PSA

Records Faz has yet to get (aka all the events you should practise):

2x2 sniggle
BLD
OH single
FMC
Feet (both; Anssi's got this record forever; Faz feet lol)
Megaminx (both)
Pyraminx (both)
Sq-1 (both)
Clock (both)
7x7 (both)
Magic (both)
MMagic (both)
5BLD
MBLD.

He's got quite a ways to go until he sweeps.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 30, 2011)

I realized this was going to happen a while ago, thus I am focusing hard on BLD..lol.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 30, 2011)

holy... just got up and saw the insanities.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2011)

I am such a lucky judge. Forced to judge his 4BLD 3:37 and forced to judge his 5x5 1:07.01. I was like "I don't want to judge his 4blind, he sucks," 

Terrible comp, I'll try to recall my results from memory.

-First of all, the biggest fail was taking my main cubes out on Saturday night to use (sorry, did I say main? I meant all my good cubes), so I had to use a black, brand new GuHong that was free. I got 3 nl 12s with it with 2H which should've been low 11 :s
32 OH average with it, so I didn't make the final. Fuuuuuuuu-
-Saturday OH, Vperm at 16, I use L' U2 L D' L' U L' U' L'2 D' L U L' D2 which is sub 4 easily, so would've been sub 20 nl. I messed up the Vperm, DNF D:
-2x2 6 average lmao.
-OH 27.94 average.
-BLD 0/3, off by 3 edges, 5 edges, and gave up after 1:20 because memo'd a M slice edge wrong, so gave up.
-Multi: 0/2 (all edges were solved on one cube, all corners were solved on another, 1/2!!! Odder was swimming in my fish tank  (OD AQ), then I had 2 0/2s where I just attempted one, one had really fast memo, but off my 4 flipped edges and 3 corners. Other attempt was scrambled.
-4x4 Parity 9/10 solves, not a failure, bad luck. I had a 1:01 and 1:03 with PP.
-5x5 messed up Fperm so missed cutoff (I think it was too slow anyway, by 5-10s, but don't remember)
-Pyra, shaking soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much. I also was shaking in multi, but I was getting angry because I thought someone was violently shaking the table. Made me forget corners through complaining.
-12.90 on the 2 move cross, 12.27 with Hperm at hi 8. I did the alg wrong and had to fix, I freaked out when I saw the time and messed up. Sub 10 nl if I didn't screw it up :fp


GOOD THING I'M GOING TO PERTH NEXT WEEK

Edit: *12, 13, 12, 17, pop17 FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-*

Edit: The 3rd "0/1" I DNF'd after about 5s execution, I messed up Yperm.

Edit: Jake has been banned from scrambling my Pyraminx. I missed a scramble, with a 1 move face, that was cancelled into the FP alg. So sub Odder 
It was Uperm on bottom, 2 flip top cancelled. 8~ moves and I missed it :fp


----------



## Applecow (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats Feliks!
Do you go to Perth, too?
(or does anyone of if he does?^^)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 30, 2011)

No one has taken to mention my 2/3 multiBLD win


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> wtf? His PB is way above that...super easy scramble?


I wouldn't say "way above that", my lucky pb is 40.63 and my non lucky pb is... 43.72. 
This was EXTREMELY fast for me, and I've only ever had ~5 sub-50s. 
Because my visual memo is really bad and I use visual for corners and a couple of edges, it helps a lot if the corners are in nice spots. (Such as this scramble)

Hopefully the scramble wasn't lost so I can make a reconstruction along with the video.
Anyway, there was an edge and corner solved, also 2 twisted corners.



Rubixcubematt said:


> No one has taken to mention my 2/3 multiBLD win


That was a very nice win.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 30, 2011)

Applecow said:


> Congrats Feliks!
> Do you go to Perth, too?
> (or does anyone of if he does?^^)


 
AFAIK he's not going to the Perth competition. Too soon.

Tim.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow. What's with the world? Feliks has just become soo amazing. Beat his own WR single and average and 4x4x4 blind by about a minute. 

Also,
inb4 you see only faz on every puzzle on wca record page


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 30, 2011)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneSummer2011


----------



## Carrot (Jan 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Edit: Jake has been banned from scrambling my Pyraminx. I missed a scramble, with a 1 move face, that was cancelled into the FP alg. So sub Odder
> It was Uperm on bottom, 2 flip top cancelled. 8~ moves and I missed it :fp


 
wahh =D I started out doing 2.40, 2.58 at Fredericia Open, but then I begged the main judge to remove my 2.58 because I didn't want the WR avg to be sub 3  (nah just kidding, the 2.40 and 2.58 was the same scramble  So I kindly asked the judge to give me the real scramble instead of playing with the audience xD)


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 30, 2011)

Question: What happened to Aron in Finals of 3x3?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Question: What happened to Aron in Finals of 3x3?


He used his BLD method.


----------



## chris w (Jan 31, 2011)

TimMc, just wandering if you would be able to give me the FMC scramble so i can make a reconstruction of it


----------



## KboyForeverB (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

I couldn't go to the comp, I mean school started on the 27th and it was annoying, and with family members from Korea that came to Australia, I had to spend some "quality time" with them.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 31, 2011)

chris w said:


> TimMc, just wandering if you would be able to give me the FMC scramble so i can make a reconstruction of it



U2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L' B F' D2 L' D R2 F' D2 L' U'


----------



## chris w (Jan 31, 2011)

oh great thanks
EDIT: reconstructed my solve, 37 moves took just over 3mins to find 
http://tinyurl.com/algx2UF-LB-R-UR


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2011)

y R F' R2 F B' U' D2 F' U' F' B' D B F R' D2 R D F2 D2 F D F' D F D2 R' D L2 D' R D L2 F' = 34

Insertion at the end cancelled 2 moves.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

There is a mistake in the WCA database.
It says that Zane didn't compete in Multi BLD:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=MelbourneSummer2011


----------



## keemy (Jan 31, 2011)

cool scramble tried something strangish in a few tries at linear 

B' U D2 L B' R' D2 R D R' D' R F2 D U' R2 U2 B D B' L B' L' B2 F D2 B' D' B D2 F' D B' D (34)


----------



## irontwig (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice scramble, my ~15 minute attempt:

B' U' R F' U2 D L R' D2 R F' B D' B' [Pseudo-F2L]
L B D B' D' L' [1st look]
D2 R' D' R F L D L' F' [2nd look]
F U [Undo Pseudo-ness] (29)

Not too bad for a four-flip LL.

Edit: I'm a retard:

B' U' R F' U2 D L R' D2 R F' B D' B' [Pseudo-F2L]
*D2* R F D F' D' R' [1st look]
R' D' R F L D L' F' [2nd look]
F U [Undo Pseudo-ness] (28)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 31, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 8.59+
> 
> ZBLL case was headlights and Zperm, so, a nice one.


 
So, you actually had a +2 on a WR solve?! That is unique!  But how cool is that? I had a 6.59 but it was a +2... meh... 

Also: Is that the first official sub10 solve *with* a +2?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes said:


> There is a mistake in the WCA database.
> It says that Zane didn't compete in Multi BLD:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=MelbourneSummer2011


 
I have a reasonable explanation, and TimMc was told a few hours ago on irc.
It was best of 3 format, and Zane had his DNF in 57m, then a 1/2 in just over 3 minutes, but the total time was 1hr, so his 1/2 was disallowed. But atleast TimMc is aware of it.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 31, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I have a reasonable explanation, and TimMc was told a few hours ago on irc.
> It was best of 3 format, and Zane had his DNF in 57m, then a 1/2 in just over 3 minutes, but the total time was 1hr, so his 1/2 was disallowed. But atleast TimMc is aware of it.


 
DNF has since been submitted.

Tim.


----------

